# new here :/



## jessica_12

hi my name is jessica & im 18, 8 months pregnant with a baby girl & im new here, just looking for some friends cuz i feel like the only pregnant teenager i know :( i dont really have friends anymore.


----------



## iluvmyfamily

hey hun you may have better luck in teen pregnancy. there are more people in there. congrats on your pregnancy :)


----------



## ClairAye

Hello :wave:

There is a teen pregnancy section here :flower:

But congratulations, I'm Clair, I'm 18 and I have an almost 9 month old son :)


----------



## x__amour

Hi Jessica, welcome! I'm Shannon, 21, and I have a 2 year old named Victoria "Tori"! :D


----------



## Melissa93

hey I'm 19 with 1 year old little girl I know how feel basically all my friends stopped bothering with me when I fell pregnant, feel free to message me if you want to chat x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:wave: welcome! I'm Laura, 21, expecting my third child, and mummy already to a 3 year old and 2 year old.


----------



## Vegcourtney93

Hi, I'm Courtney. 20 :) expecting my first child. What're you naming your daughter?


----------



## haydenmummy

Heyy congrats on baby
I'm hillary 20 I have a son called hayden hu is almost 4 and a daughter who is 15 weeks tommorroow called aleia xx


----------



## cammy

Congrats and welcome. 
The teen pregnancy section is pretty good, if you haven't checked it out.

I am 20, mummy to Alexander who is 21.5 months old and 13+4 weeks pregnant with my second.


----------

